# A sausage test



## rkunsaw (Oct 18, 2013)

I usually buy Jimmy Dean or J.C. Potter sausage but at the store a few days ago I saw some Old South brand that was a dollar per pound cheaper. I bought some and cooked it yesterday. It seemed to have a lot more fat than my usual brands which means more fat in the skillet and less meat on the plate.

Then the taste test. It was really very good. At $2 for Old South or $3 for the other it seems like a good buy. I'm not sure I'll keep buying it. Sometimes I catch one of the others on sale. When I do I stock the freezer with it.

I'm sure you folks on the bottom of the world don't have any of these brands so you can ignore this post if you wish. layful:


----------



## seabreezy (Oct 18, 2013)

I've never heard of J.C. Potter sausage, but almost always buy Jimmy Dean. I've tried a few other brands but just keep going back to Mr. Dean's great brand.


----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 18, 2013)

_We call them Mystery Bags down under, 'cause you just don't know what's in them _


----------



## JustBonee (Oct 18, 2013)

rkunsaw said:


> I usually buy Jimmy Dean or J.C. Potter sausage but at the store a few days ago I saw some Old South brand that was a dollar per pound cheaper. I bought some and cooked it yesterday. It seemed to have a lot more fat than my usual brands which means more fat in the skillet and less meat on the plate.
> 
> Then the taste test. It was really very good. At $2 for Old South or $3 for the other it seems like a good buy. I'm not sure I'll keep buying it. Sometimes I catch one of the others on sale. When I do I stock the freezer with it.
> 
> I'm sure you folks on the bottom of the world don't have any of these brands so you can ignore this post if you wish. layful:




The sad fact is that Fat does make food taste good. 

http://voices.yahoo.com/fat-makes-bad-things-taste-good-lies-we-eat-644614.html?cat=9


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 18, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> The sad fact is that Fat does make food taste good.
> 
> http://voices.yahoo.com/fat-makes-bad-things-taste-good-lies-we-eat-644614.html?cat=9



Does it ever!  My cousin kills and butchers his own cattle as need arises and made 'healthy' sausages out of the scrap.  They cooked up like twigs and were about as chewy and tasty. Yuk.  The dog got most of them.  Next time he put 1/3 fat content into them, as he was advised by on older hand at making them, and they were great.  The fat runs out but the flavour remains. 



Not sure what you refer to as sausage there, I know a lot of stuff called the same is totally different.  Is it some kind of preserved sausage as we buy in Delicatessens or a brand of raw sausages as we buy in butcher's and supermarkets??


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 18, 2013)

Boo's Mom said:


> The sad fact is that Fat does make food taste good.
> 
> http://voices.yahoo.com/fat-makes-bad-things-taste-good-lies-we-eat-644614.html?cat=9



It does at that, but you can also go overboard with the fat content, having more than you need for taste purposes. I think that's what Larry found out ...

The only sausage I have these days is the occasional round slice of "sausage" in those microwaveable breakfast sandwiches I get at the convenience store. I use quotation marks on "sausage" because there's no proof that this is what it indeed is. It could be spicy beef or even dog or cat - you just don't know anymore.

Now _Italian_ sausage is a different story ... 




Mmmmmm - nummy! layful:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2013)

We never really eat breakfast sausage, but buy Italian sausage from Costco maybe once a year, and Bratwurst of the same brand that we use in Gumbo.  I don't remember the brand name, I *don't *think it's Tarantino's, but it is sold in a big saddlebag type packaging.  It's sold in the meat section and it's pretty good...not sure of the fat content, etc.  Next time we get some, I'll check out the brand and label and update here.


----------



## That Guy (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## Jackie22 (Oct 19, 2013)

Sausage...love it....but, I try to keep it to minimum, it and bacon.

My ex used to make deer sausage, he always added fat to it.


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 19, 2013)

What I'm talking about is raw sausage, the kind you form into patties with your hands and fry. I never cared much for the stuffed sausages that look like anemic hot dogs. I do eat some of the smoked sausage at times but like the other much better.

J.C. Potter is an old brand that was around before Jimmy Dean sang "Big Bad John". Stores around here carry it along with the Jimmy Dean Brand. I can't tell any difference in them and the cost is about the same.


----------



## muckferret (Oct 19, 2013)

The only snags (sausages) i buy are pork less fat more taste... er in my view folks
however one of the best sausage i ever had was in south Africa
http://www.food.com/recipe/boerewors-south-african-sausage-120735


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 19, 2013)

Yea! Dookey, you've finally found a recipe for something I can eat.  Sounds fantastic actually.

Rky that sounds like sausage mince, not usually sold outside of sausage skins that I've noticed lately.
We/I don't use that for hamburgers or patties though, usually the courser plain minced beef. 
I've only ever used fine sausage mince for making a family traditional  Christmas 'stuffing' roll to go with a roast dinner. 
I just buy a few 'snags' and gut them for the mince, easier than trying to find it in bulk.  The brand name on it puzzles me though, its just sold by whoever as what it is.  Only a few sausages prepacked and sold in supermarkets have 'names.'


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 19, 2013)

http://www.jcpotter.com/story.aspx


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 19, 2013)

OMG! THAT stuff!  'Luncheon Sausage' was the generic name for that, it was the poor man's sandwich filling when I was a kid and we'd never admit to using it. 

 
Ours was precooked though. It was like a round, wrapped version of Spam.  Still around, different brands, but yuk. 
Last time I bought that was many years ago and the long ago dog got most of it.

It's probably not the same thing though, just kidding.


----------



## muckferret (Oct 19, 2013)

Di i believe you can get it in our supermarkets, either Coles or Woolworths not sure however there
is a shop south side of Sydney run by south Africans that sells it plus all the curry powders and spices 
you can mention must speak with my X she who knows everything.:lofl:


----------

